# PG / Laptop für Mitsubishi Melsec Medoc gesucht



## de vliegende hollander (26 August 2018)

Hallo  liebes Forum,

Hoffendlich kann der ein oder ander weiter helfen. Oder kennt jemand ..
Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein Programmiergerät oder ein Funktionsfähiges Laptop womit ich "ONLINE" auf eine Melsec Medoc Steuerung vom Mitsubishi komme.
Ich weiss, das sind Oldtimer.

Erfolglos hab ich versucht mit ein 32BIT Rechner mit XP und feste COM Schnittstelle online zu kommen.
Trotz 1001 mal verglichene Kommunikationseinstellungen.
Auch nicht mit einen USB Adapter.

Das Programmierkabel ist ein SC09.
Dies hab ich als Fehler ausschliessen können dürch mit GX-Developner 7.04 den CPU aus zu lesen. ( Als Melsec AWL)






Wer hatt noch ?

Hier auf dem Forum war auch mal jemand die sich für solche Sachen Angeboten hat. Ich weiis aber nicht mehr wer das war.

Bram


----------



## Captain Future (26 August 2018)

Meinst du nicht das es eher ein Problem vom Betriebssystem ist !!???
Ich denke das für die alte *Mitsubishi Melsec Medoc*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif] nur XP, Win ME oder Win 98 das richtige sind.

Das sollte auch mit einer Virtual Machine und der richtigen Software funktionieren....
[/FONT]​


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 August 2018)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das es eher ein Problem vom Betriebssystem ist !!???
> Ich denke das für die alte *Mitsubishi Melsec Medoc* nur XP, Win ME oder Win 98 das richtige sind.
> 
> Das sollte auch mit einer Virtual Machine und der richtigen Software funktionieren....
> ​



Hallo Captain,

Ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen das das Laptop XP hat..
Ich denke das mann noch weiter runter muss. Richtung W95


----------



## georg_demmler (27 August 2018)

Hallo,

habe noch das gefunden (leider schnell kopiert) - vielleicht hilfs weiter:

Mitsubishi Melsec unter Win programmieren?

Viel Erfolg


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 August 2018)

Danke für dein Antwort Georg,

Den Treath kannte ich .

In Princip funktioniert es Wunderbar gut mit eine GX-Developner7.04 einen Medoc aus zu lesen.
Nur ist es leider so das (In mein fall) 3 der 5 SPS'n Übersetzungsfehler haben.
Da war der Medoc Compiler warscheinlich vergebungsgesinder.
Das heisst auch das ich nich ohne weiter Aufwand das Programm wieder zurückladen kann.

Ich hab mittlerweile sogar meine alte Niederländische Kollegen angefunkt...
Da hatte wir im Werk viele. Aber auch für viele Jahren war das..

Bram


----------



## c.wehn (29 Juli 2019)

Guten Morgen, also ich hab vor 4-5 Jahren das letzte mal eine so alte Mitsubishi programmiert. Die Software hätte ich von Mitsubishi zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen und das PG-Kabel müsste ich für kleines Geld bestellen. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich mit einem USB-Seriell Adapter Kabel gearbeitet habe.

 Außerdem bin mir sicher das es kein Betriebssystem unter Windows XP
Ich meine sogar es hätte unter Windows 7 funktioniert hat.


----------

